# Gotti / Razors Edge



## chriscato (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm looking at an ad in the local newspaper for puppies, says the bloodline is Gotti / Razors Edge. I am new to owning pits and I don't really understand that. Can someone help a new guy out?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

they are bloodlines.

also i won't advice you to buy a pup from a classified ads.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

They are American Bully bloodlines. They can be pretty solid depending on whose the breeder. But, more then likely I wouldnt do it. I have had a personal experience with buying a dog from the newspaper.


----------



## chriscato (Aug 29, 2009)

Well it's a local thing called IWanta, they always have a lot of breeders in there. They say the parents are on site, papered, s&w. I don't know any breeders in my area nor how else to go about finding a good APBT in my area.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

A Gotti nor a Razors Edge dog is an APBT. They're American Bullies.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What she means is that bloodline has been bred with other breeds to create the American bully. They may say they are APBT and have papers but it is common knowledge that they are bred with with other breeds like mastiff, American bulldog, or English bulldog. So if you want a "real" APBT not a bully stay away from those lines. And most people who advertise in the classifieds are not breeders, they are back yard breeders. stay a while on our forum and you will learn a lot about APBT's and American Bullies. If you do see those dogs that the people say they are pure APBT's run don;t walk away. That means they do not even know what breed they have.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Yea...exactly what I said. LMFAO. JKJKJK. Lisa knows whats up...read what she has to say on pretty much everything...youll end up with a great dog thats insanely well trained!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

This is most likely, best case, what a bully is gonna look like....









And this is what an American Pit Bull Terrier is gonna look like...(@OFRN yard)


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

BTW, my opinion of that bully is very high. He's a darn good looking dog, and I'm not trying to pass him off as an APBT(LMAO at my disclaimer)


----------



## chriscato (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for helping me understand this a little better. What bloodlines are bully and which are APBT? Also, does anyone know anyone in Georgia / South Carolina that's a reputable breeder?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

now that you know the difference, are you looking for an Am Bully or an APBT?


----------



## chriscato (Aug 29, 2009)

Well I like them both, the Bully is bigger and stockier from what I've seen, though I like the leaner heads and height from the APBT. I would like something like Neela from your sig Indigo.


----------



## chriscato (Aug 29, 2009)

http://hzkdogs.angelfire.com/bluepups.html

This has a list of dogs they are breeding and it shows the pedigrees for most of the dogs. Particularly I like the Bolo Man and Honey pup. From the looks of the parents it is exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

chriscato said:


> Blue Pups Page
> 
> This has a list of dogs they are breeding and it shows the pedigrees for most of the dogs. Particularly I like the Bolo Man and Honey pup. From the looks of the parents it is exactly what I'm looking for.


He is advertising pocket pit that is a red flag there, Also his puppies look VERY sick! You should not be able to see ribs like that. Who takes picture of dirty puppies to sell! WTH?
He also does a classic BYB move by making the pictures stretched pout to make the dogs look thicker than they really are. That guy is a BYB and has dogs that look sick, I would not recommend a kennel that keeps dogs like that.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

welllll if pocket pit was a relevant term, the breeder is incorrect with what his dogs are. This is a "Pocket" dog...










See the legs?


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Is that Tua I love that dog he is like the definition of a pocket pit LOL he looks like a little teddy bear.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I love them pocket bullies!!! He does look like a little teddy bear......


----------



## chriscato (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah, I have realized that after I posted it. I continued part of this conversation in the other thread (Local Breeders) and found what I was looking for. I'm probably going to start with an Am Bully but eventually I would really like some of Gaff's Kennels dogs. Those are absolutely beautiful


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd love to meet some real Gaff dogs in person. 


Yeeeah Tua is just as much of a teddy bear in person as he looks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

When they look like that you can see the English bulldog influence IMO

Edited to add, not that it is a bad thing you can just see it in the dogs. That dogs is sexy!  for a pocket pit. lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that's pigs daddy lmao You gotta love the EB in her!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Meh, I don't see that much. I see it in the ones with cat face and bow legs though.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Just out of curiosity how much does Tua weigh.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

in that picture he weighed around 70-75 pounds, but I don't know what his new owner has his weight at.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

70-75 pounds are you serious wow he looks so small.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

he's put together well... I think his biggest was around 75 pounds, but i know U. seen him getting a little hefty and started exercising him, but he only lost about 5 pounds lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Meh, I don't see that much. I see it in the ones with cat face and bow legs though.


Then it was the Boston Terrier that give him the 6" legs..... 
Just curious what breed do you think they bred to get him? How do you add tiny legs with the bully look?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Jeeze, are you really about to get defensive over my comment? I didn't say that EBs were not used. I just don't see a lot of EB influence. The only thing I see as common ground between the two is short legs. BUT, assuming is plain dumb. These pocket dogs look a bunch shorter than they actually are. My red nose is only a couple inches taller than a pocket bully. Now, if this dog had cat face, some cherry eye, the tear over the nose, a wrinkled face, and it's butt hole was on it's back.... Yeah I'd say I could see the EB influence myself. I'm not even doing any speculating though. I see these dogs in person at the shows and so far I've only seen one that looked remotely like an EB, being that it had bow legs and an underbite with no muzzle on it. I don't think this dog even went into the show ring.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

my stab in the dark is Staffy Bull

http://www.22dog.com/images2/Staffordshire-Bull-Terrier.jpg


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I was actually about to trow SBT out there. Considering the head size and common shape, along with height..... AKC standard for the SBT is 14 to 16 inches tall, that's about pocket sized.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Jeeze, are you really about to get defensive over my comment? I didn't say that EBs were not used. I just don't see a lot of EB influence. The only thing I see as common ground between the two is short legs. BUT, assuming is plain dumb. These pocket dogs look a bunch shorter than they actually are. My red nose is only a couple inches taller than a pocket bully. Now, if this dog had cat face, some cherry eye, the tear over the nose, a wrinkled face, and it's butt hole was on it's back.... Yeah I'd say I could see the EB influence myself. I'm not even doing any speculating though. I see these dogs in person at the shows and so far I've only seen one that looked remotely like an EB, being that it had bow legs and an underbite with no muzzle on it. I don't think this dog even went into the show ring.


Why would I be defensive? I was just asking you a question since you know bullies and I do not. Man your babies momma must have give you some PTSD with women! lol
That is what is so frustrating, I remember a thread that Shana started about what breeds made up the bully. So without people confessing what they did it is all speculation. I say EBD because you can see a bulldog influence with his offspring. No one said that was a bad thing. But in movement and the rear end and front end you see it. With an EBD several gens back you might not see the deformities you were talking about. I have been around many SBT and EBD in the show ring and as clients, I still think EBD but again that is JMO.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Funny thing is..... I have been diagnosed with PTSD.
Anyway, I never paid attention to the movement of the back side, and now that you mentioned it, they do kinda have that wiggle butt. Sorry I misunderstood your tone, in my head you sounded short.... Fun stuff trying to figure ppl out via forum posts, LMAO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Funny thing is..... I have been diagnosed with PTSD.
> Anyway, I never paid attention to the movement of the back side, and now that you mentioned it, they do kinda have that wiggle butt. Sorry I misunderstood your tone, in my head you sounded short.... Fun stuff trying to figure ppl out via forum posts, LMAO


Oh Lordy! My husband has PTSD and now I have to put up with you? LOL it's all good :cop:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm not even on the meds right now.... they won't give me benzos so there's no point. LMFAO, it's funny and sad! Anyway, some of the older RE stock, before they went all pocket had the same exact pan heads that SBTs have, I guess I always figured that's all they really were, with pit, untill the XL and the pocket popped up. I'm speaking strictly RE though. Low Jack really throws me off though. I'm pretty sure that dog was a mistake and he ended up with a line that got shorter and shorter.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

weeeeelll.. an EB bred to AKC standard isn't bow legged at all... the rears make them do the saunter lol.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I was being a smart ass and generalizing, like people do about bullies...... I thought it was pretty friggin' funny


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am not a big fan of tua or his sire thing, but the blood seems to produce. I give credit to the grand sire manu(one of my all time favorites) old school genetics at its best. Many bullys look bigger than they really are, its a internet thing the ignorant believe if they make the dog look bigger, wider ect. They can charge more so they take pics from awkward angles and what not. don't mean to go ot but Neela the pups are looking really good.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hahahaha!!! I think when you get the camera low enough.....
I think it's funny, some of these guys stretching pics, poorly too, and then advertising 28" heads


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

IDK, I've interacted with Tua on a one on one basis... the boy is short there's nothing hiding in these pictures. I've got a couple of candids from when he was almost a year old.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

postem'...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I meant, the dog will look big if you get the cam low. Tua is effing amazing!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

This is him next to a chevy avalanche... the truck is standard without any lift


----------

